

Exherbo: The first Linux distro with native cross-compiling package management - Somasis
http://exherbo.org/docs/multiarch-pr.html

======
ulm
Exherbo seems like a really well-executed and technically sound distribution.
I'm a Gentoo developer right now, but I am seriously considering leaving the
Gentoo council to join Exherbo.

Great job guys!

~~~
techdragon
Ok, but why not work on improving Gentoo so it can do this as well?

Context : I like Gentoo enough that I'm working on a publicly available
pkgbuild set of every current stable amd64 ebuild (using the default flag
combinations ) because I'm sick of hearing people say they switched to Arch
because they "hate building from source" and they "never customised the flags
anyway so why bother".

I think the biggest problem right now is the constant shunning of variations
like Exherbo. So we have ChromeOS, CoreOS, Exherbo, Funtoo, Gentoo, Sabayon,
and others I'm to tired to list, all using ebuilds ... But no real effort
among any of them to work together at all. I honestly think we need to rally
around the ebuild format and get some cohesion going. /rant

~~~
tanderson92
Exherbo is the singular item on that list which does not use ebuilds; the lack
of progress and technical stagnation of Gentoo is what led to the Exherbo
founders starting their own distribution and develop a new package format. The
package formats have diverged greatly to deliver important features (such as
this one, among many others) Gentoo was unwilling or incapable of delivering.

It's unlikely changes like these would ever be introduced in Gentoo, for
multiple technical and more importantly social reasons. Gentoo has a big
problem with accepting sound technical ideas because they come from
politically incorrect people.

------
kloeri
Personally I think this is rather exciting.

FIrst of all it could make things a lot easier for many people and/or
companies doing embedded development and relying on cross compiling.

And secondly Exherbo is sending a significant amount of patches upstream and
follow up on them to make sure they're accepted by the upstream projects. This
should benefit all of us and not just the minority using Exherbo Linux.

So all in all I see plenty of reason to be excited about this development even
if you're not an Exherbo user.

------
frakturfreak
I’ve been using it for many years now and it’s a very nice and solid
distribution.

